# New baby boy



## Puddychains (Apr 1, 2013)

Here is a pic of my new baby boy. I still have to wait 3-4 weeks to get him. I went to see him today and put a deposit down. My girlfriend and I had a wonderful 5 lb little girl. We unfortunately split up and she kept her. I am nervous and excited about bringing him home. My girlfriend and I were a pretty good team with our little one. I am bit nervous about going solo. I am also excited because I miss having one around the house. After doing much reading I decided to go with a boy this time. My little girl was unbelievable loving and I have read the boys tend to be even more so. Being a single guy with what some people call a "foofoo" dog I am leaning toward naming him "Diesel".

Here he is. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CathyJoy (Mar 27, 2013)

He is adorable and I love his name! You're not solo, you have all of us on SM. I can't wait to see more pics!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm so glad you're getting a new buddy!


----------



## MrsRat (Feb 17, 2013)

Such a cute little man!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Congratulation on your new baby. I think I remember you being here before asking for info on breeders. Glad you found someone.


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

Good luck on your new little buddy...please post information on where you found him as I am also looking for a new little buddy...Thanks


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my how cute!!! Welcome Diesel , now that!s a tough sounding name!! LOL


----------



## cynthia's (Dec 30, 2011)

Welcome! Great name for a little guy! And what a cutie!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Welcome Puddychains, and welcome Diesel! Love the name, and he's a doll!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

What a handsome little boy! You and Diesel are going to have a great life together. Congrats!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats on your upcoming beautiful little boy...he sure is cute. I love the name Diesel, it's perfect. We are all here for you so don't feel like your alone. You found a great place with very caring people. Can't wait to see more pics when he gets home.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Welcome and I love the name.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I remember your story. Glad you went ahead and got yourself a new puppy. I love the name Diesel too. And now you don't have to worry about anyone taking him from you.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations on your new little one. Bet you are counting the minutes til you get him. He sure is a cutie and I absolutely love the name:thumbsup:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Congrats! He is such a cutiepie and I love the name Diesel :-D


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Congrats on your upcoming beautiful little boy...he sure is cute. I love the name Diesel, it's perfect. We are all here for you so don't feel like your alone. You found a great place with very caring people. Can't wait to see more pics when he gets home.


 
Agreed! :thumbsup: Welcome to SM!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Hah!! Deisel is an awesome name for a Maltese :biggrin: what a little sweetheart. You must be so anxious waiting. I am so pleased for you.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Diesel goes right up there with Thor.... love it 

Congrats on the new puppy... gonna be a long month for you! At least you have a few more weeks to set up for him


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

He is precious! I love the name Diesel! I always said if I had a male, I'd name him Mongo (I'm a huge Chicago Bears fan and that was Steve McMichael's nickname).


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

Love the name!! And I think a single guy with a 'foofoo' dog is a total chick magnet!! My son used to borrow his sister's dog for just such purpose! Congrats!!!


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

So glad you're getting you a little buddy.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I think a guy with a sweet little dog is sexy! Kind of shows that you're secure in your masculinity. Cute pup with an awesome name.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

cheekyradish said:


> Love the name!! And I think a single guy with a 'foofoo' dog is a total chick magnet!! My son used to borrow his sister's dog for just such purpose! Congrats!!!


That is so true. My 80 something neighbor bought himself a chihuahua puppy, named Toro and he said Wow if I knew what a chick magnet these little pups were I would have gotten one a long time ago. LOL


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

ladodd said:


> I think a guy with a sweet little dog is sexy! Kind of shows that you're secure in your masculinity. Cute pup with an awesome name.


Couldn't agree more! So happy to hear you are getting a little buddy. :aktion033: LOVE the name Diesel. Wanda


----------



## Kmarie (Apr 2, 2013)

Welcome! He is so cute, im sure he will keep you company


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

What a beauty. Congratulations!
Xoxoxo


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I am glad that you joined in on SM!!! Diesel is very cute  You wont be alone on this site


----------



## Hrossen11 (Jan 29, 2013)

Adorable, love the name


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

he is so cute!!! :wub: and I also love the name Diesel :thumbsup: and i agree, froufrou dog = total chick magnet ;-)


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Also, if it makes you feel any better, when I'm not home, my fiance has to walk our two little white froufrous around our condo association all by himself :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Welcome! Diesel is so cute!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh so cute! I agree, Diesel is going to be a total chick magnet. You won't be single for long!


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

I love that name. Do you watch Lizard Lick towing? Ron and Amy named their dog diesel. He'll be worth the wait. 
My brother use to use my kids for chick magnets when they were cute and little. Lol


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Congratulations!! I remember reading your post after she left and took your fluff. I cried while I was reading it. Now that you have your own fluffbaby, nobody will ever be able to take him away from you!! Don't worry about raising Diesel alone. He has a whole bunch of "Aunties" here at SM to get you through ANY situation!! Wishing you lots of love and puppy kisses and may these next few weeks fly by!!!!!


----------



## spiderguider (Apr 26, 2013)

Congrats he is so cute, you will have so much fun together, great name 2 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations.!!.. what a little doll Diesel is! :wub:


----------

